
Don't be evil? A survey of the tech sector’s stance on lethal autonomous weapons - vd1
https://www.paxforpeace.nl/publications/all-publications/dont-be-evil
======
tyingq
It wasn't autonomous, but Dallas police killed a sniper with a robot placing
c4 explosives on the back of a wall he was leaning on.
[https://www.cnn.com/2016/07/12/us/dallas-police-
robot-c4-exp...](https://www.cnn.com/2016/07/12/us/dallas-police-
robot-c4-explosives/index.html)

~~~
crb002
Recoil on a bot is bad. Guessing they start making structural explosives.

------
AllegedAlec
> This report investigates the role of the global tech sector in the
> development of lethal autonomous weapons, or killer robots.

Geesh, I'm glad they're not using emotional language there.

~~~
devoply
I find it funny in not using emotional languages for war, but using emotional
languages for crime, so you can "think about the children" (tm). Tells you a
lot about power structures.

